

Ask HN:: Review My Webapp - mattm
http://www.1widget.com

======
cmelbye
Very nice idea, with a slick widget appearance. The actual feed management
interface could use a bit of work, though. After I add a Twitter account/RSS
feeds, is there a button to get out of the "new digest" wizard and back to the
list of them? Also, could you explain what exactly a "digest" is somewhere in
that new digest form? I didn't really know what I was creating. Finally, some
of that sample code is a bit iffy. I believe the PHP code will cause the page
load to hang while it's waiting to download the page from your server, and if
your server is down it will hang for a long time. Very cool idea, just apply a
little polish.

~~~
mattm
Very good feedback. I'll work on this. Yes, I have meant to add PHP code with
CURL that has a timeout.

------
mattm
I've had this idea in mind for about a year now and finally got around to
doing it. I'd be interested in any feedback you have. Since I'm not really a
marketing person, I'd be interested if you have suggestions on where to market
the site. I am trying out Google Adwords but would appreciate any other
suggestions. Thanks.

